# Bowtech Admiral changing draw length



## ejdthird (Sep 3, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

No, you don't have to get different mods. The modules rotate to change draw length. Read the manule or if you don't have one, then go to the BowTech web site. -Chris


----------



## ejdthird (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks, I talk to a dealer and found out it already has the mods on it, which is nice. thanks for the info


----------

